# Concerning?



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct thread...just wanted to make sure there's nothing *too* concerning with these stats:

Individual has 1 caffeine tablet at 5:45AM and 1 Latte (medium size) at around 8:30 AM. Prone to being tachy. Resting HR (high 90s dips into the low 100s). 
Went to a cardiologist that deemed everything "normal", just anxiety. 
Stats taken at around 10:30AM and 5:10PM. HR jumped from 110s to 153 while hooked up to the moniter. ETCO2 between 33-35mmhg. BP 138,65, 146/76.


----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## luke_31 (May 26, 2015)

Is this for you or a call you ran?


----------



## STXmedic (May 26, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Is this for you or a call you ran?


I'm betting not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2015)




----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

For me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

Seek medical advise from a cardiologist, oh wait....


----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Seek medical advise from a cardiologist, oh wait....



Yeah, wasn't particularly helpful.


----------



## STXmedic (May 26, 2015)

Luckily, us medics are far smarter than some lowly cardiologist. But only if we're going 88mph. Or is that time travel?....


----------



## Gurby (May 26, 2015)

200mg or 100mg caffeine tablet?  What is person's caffeine intake like normally (do they never take caffeine, or do they normally do 500mg/day)?  Pain anywhere?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

DarkCurrents88 said:


> Yeah, wasn't particularly helpful.


One of the rules of the forum is that we do not offer medical advice, which is what you are asking for. 

If we were to offer medical advise the majority of us would state "go see a cardiologist if you are concerned" which is what you have already done. If you don't like his answer then seek a second opinion with a different cardiologist.


----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Luckily, us medics are far smarter than some lowly cardiologist. But only if we're going 88mph. Or is that time travel?....



I understand...I just felt the cardiologist that I saw was just very dismissive.  Have had similiar episodes with and without caffeine. same type of sx:, rapid HR, feeling like heart is 'beating' in throat, going to 'explode', chest pain/pressure/heaviness, tremors. Generally lasts for hour(s). But maybe it is just simply psychological.


----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

Gurby said:


> 200mg or 100mg caffeine tablet?  What is person's caffeine intake like normally (do they never take caffeine, or do they normally do 500mg/day)?  Pain anywhere?




It was one 200mg. And 1 nearly completed medium cup. Still had similiar vitals/sx- chest pressure/heaviness, heart palpaltations   hours later.
Normal intake 1-2 cups of coffee regular basis (mostly every day). Occasionally sx will occur but doesn't last nearly as long Or as pronounced. Usually it will last and taper off after about 1-2 hours. This episode has lasted an entire work day.


----------



## DarkCurrents88 (May 26, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of the rules of the forum is that we do not offer medical advice, which is what you are asking for.
> 
> If we were to offer medical advise the majority of us would state "go see a cardiologist if you are concerned" which is what you have already done. If you don't like his answer then seek a second opinion with a different cardiologist.



Ok understood


----------



## Chimpie (May 26, 2015)

Per our rules (http://emtlife.com/rules) you are not allowed to seek medical advice:


> No Medical Advice
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.



Thread closed.


----------

